
Show HN: mustwatch.it - I'm a To-do list for your Videos - iambot
http://www.mustwatch.it/
======
nicholassmith
Oh. OH. You don't make me register an account. That's awesome.

And I actually need this. And it's going to be super useful. I'm putting this
probationally in bookmarklet 3 position with Read Later and Share on Tumblr.
Kudos!

~~~
iambot
Also I notice you havn't added any videos yet ;) but when you do, if you
encounter anything that warrents feedback, please dont hesitate to get in
touch <hello@mustwatch.it> or @mustwatchit on twitter

~~~
nicholassmith
I'm currently sans Internet thanks to moving house so I haven't had chance to
play, but I will!

------
tanepiper
Nice idea - one thing I do is bookmark stuff but then actually forget to watch
it - would ne nice if there was a reminder service for videos that have not
been marked as watched yet

~~~
iambot
Yeah that's the next part I'm working on. Optional weekly/monthly reminders of
your unwatched videos.

------
iambot
This is a (very) recent side project of mine, Scratching itches and learning
to Ship, one project at a time. :) Some feedback would be awesome.

------
impostervt
As I normally just send an email to myself as a reminder to watch a video, I
think this is a great idea.

